# Black SMPL Mod



## Justink (28/5/15)

Hi all

Does anyone have stock, and also what is the price?

Thanks


----------



## Q-Ball (28/5/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/for-sale-some-stuff-looking-for-loving-homes.t11142/#post-226703


----------



## Justink (28/5/15)

Thanks @Q-Ball, had already contacted the seller.
Was just wanting to know if any of the vendors had in stock, will be in Jozi for Vapecon and was hoping the guys there might have stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (28/5/15)

Hi Justink

SMPL in 4 colors ..Black, Copper, Brass and Stainless .. and it's on special atm..


----------

